# Levothroid, Levoxyl, Synthroid, Tirosint, Unithroid



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am wondering about the different brand names of levothyroxine. What is it that actually makes them different? I understand that they use different fillers but that's the extent of my knowledge. From reading the Hashi's board here it seems that most are using Levoxyl.

At present I'm on a combo (long story) of Synthroid (75mcg) and compounded T4 + T3 (18mcg/5mcg). I am recently off of dessicated thyroid and chose to go with Synthroid.

Elle


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

After doing some googling it seems that Levoxyl isn't available in Canada. That settles it I guess


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was curious about this myself. Not sure what I'll be treated with, my guess is synthroid. I wonder which is the best way to go. I can almost see Canada from my yard, LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am wondering about the different brand names of levothyroxine. What is it that actually makes them different? I understand that they use different fillers but that's the extent of my knowledge. From reading the Hashi's board here it seems that most are using Levoxyl.
> 
> ...


When developing a pharmaceutical, a patent must be applied for. That in essence means that no two pharmaceuticals are exactly alike. They cannot be in order to get a patent. That is the law.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Aha, well that explains it! Thanks Andros!

You guys might check into brand-name Levoxyl instead of Synthroid. Supposedly folks tolerate it better. It's supposed to be a little cheaper, too.

I know the generic Levothyroxine was okay for me, but as they bumped up my dose I got more nauseated. So I asked my doc to switch me over. Hard to know what that's from, but Levoxyl has been working pretty darn well so far, even on the increased dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I wanted to point out that other than Synthroid all the T-4 replacements are considered generic's therefore much less expensive.

Key is to test 6 weeks after changing manufacturers.

I use Unithroid and am the only person using it in my pharmacy-they order it in for me only. I have a friend who had her TT before me and tolerated the Unithroid well so she suggested I ask for it as it is rarely prescribed.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I wanted to point out that other than Synthroid all the T-4 replacements are considered generic's therefore much less expensive.
> 
> Key is to test 6 weeks after changing manufacturers.
> 
> I use Unithroid and am the only person using it in my pharmacy-they order it in for me only. I have a friend who had her TT before me and tolerated the Unithroid well so she suggested I ask for it as it is rarely prescribed.


What is the difference between synthroid and unithroid, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

webster2 said:


> What is the difference between synthroid and unithroid, if you don't mind me asking?


Price - fillers

Synthroid is brand name and Unithroid is generic.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually, there are 4 brand name Levothyroxine medications sold in the United States -

"There are four well-tested, brand name preparations of levothyroxine available in the United States for the treatment of people with hypothyroidism (low thyroid) - Levothroid, Levoxyl, Synthroid, and Unithroid. Although there are differences in how these products are manufactured, such as the use of coloring dyes and fillers, each of these brand-name medications is reliable."

http://www.medicinenet.com/levothyroxine_sodium/article.htm

There are even more generic companies producing generic Levothryoxine in the US. My experience has been that many pharmacies use Levoxyl as their generic because it is a low cost brand name. That is the case with my mail order pharmacy and my local Walgreens said they used to use Levoxyl as their generic but are now using a true generic brand to fill RX's that allow generics.

My personal experience is that I responded quite well to a generic Levothyroxine. When I switched to Levoxyl, my TSH rose and I had to increase the Levoxyl. I must not absorb Levoxyl as well or else my generic contained a little bit more T4 because I feel about the same if I take 62.5 mcg of my Walgreen's generic or 75 mcg of Levoxyl.

My advice is to pick a brand name and stick with it. My change from generic to Levoxyl was done by the pharmacy, not me and they can change your brand of generic at any time. Levoxyl is usually the lowest cost option and I now have my RX written with do not substitute or dispense as written so I always get the same brand of medication.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for contributing. I understand the situation better now.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

northernlite said:


> My advice is to pick a brand name and stick with it. My change from generic to Levoxyl was done by the pharmacy, not me and they can change your brand of generic at any time. Levoxyl is usually the lowest cost option and I now have my RX written with do not substitute or dispense as written so I always get the same brand of medication.


Excellent advice. Having changed pharmacies a couple of times in the last year, I had no idea this even mattered until recently.

Then I went back and looked at my past few refills of generic Levothyroxine and sure enough, the pharmacy had changed suppliers. This was another reason to push for brand-name Levoxyl.

Something else my endo pointed out; the drug manufacturers are allowed a 10% window with T4 generics. So one month you might be getting 10% more, another month 10% less.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Something else my endo pointed out; the drug manufacturers are allowed a 10% window with T4 generics. So one month you might be getting 10% more, another month 10% less.


Goodness, that sounds pretty significant....I love this forum. I am going to ask that my prescription state no substitutions either. Thank you very much!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Had a quick talk with our pharmacist this afternoon while picking up my refill of Levoxyl. None of this is probably much of a surprise to the folks here: He said that Levoxyl used to be considered a generic of Synthroid. His big concern was to _stick with the same manufacturer_ of Levothyroxine, no matter what name or brand vs. generic, so as to be consistent. In this case, Levoxyl is now a brand name, and is presently made by Pfizer.

A little searching on the 'net turned up the following interesting information from thyroid.about.com. Link to Page Here

"In 1997, the FDA called for all levothyroxine drugs to be classified as new drugs, and therefore that would require them to go through new drug application. This ruling was made because, according to the FDA, "no currently marketed orally administered levothyroxine sodium product has been shown to demonstrate consistent potency and stability and, thus, no currently marketed orally administered levothyroxine sodium product is generally recognized as safe and effective."


----------

